

Why Do Developers Keep Making Bad Technology Choices? - jpro
http://java.dzone.com/articles/why-developers-keep-making-bad

======
angdis
In an era where employers (especially larger corporations) see all employees
as disposable temps and where hot technologies change in a matter months, OF
COURSE my resume bullet point goals are going to take priority in front of
concerns about long term stability of the enterprise technology stack.

